# Nobody ever wants to hang out



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I always run into the problem where I ask my friends to hang out, either they say no and make up an excuse or never get back to me, in which I'm not sure why. It is very disheartening. I'm trying not to be negative about it, has anyone else experienced this on this website? It's happened to me more often than not and I'm always the one to have to ask.


----------



## ThatAnxiousGuy (Jul 7, 2014)

Never dealt with it on here, but my IRL friends hardly even reply to my texts/facebook messages

Not that I have many friends in the first place


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Happened all the time with my friends from back in high school. At first I was paranoid that they just didn't like me and were hanging out behind my back, only to convince myself that I was stupid for thinking like that. After many years later, I finally found out my paranoia was spot on. They just all didn't like me for some reason.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, I only have two friends that I'm really close to. One of them I still hang out with regularly. The other I don't see as often due to life circumstances changing. I always ask him to let me know if he wants to hang out, but I never hear from him. We had a lot in common and he understood me more than most people, we went through a lot of the same stuff growing up.

Though it could be on me. My anxiety makes it hard to just call or text people out of the blue.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I only know two people locally and I'm rarely able to meet up with them to do anything. One is just too busy doing their own thing (school, work, gym) most of the time, and the other I suspect just doesn't want to and can't come out and tell me instead of giving me this vague hope that it'll eventually happen. It's quite frustrating and leaves me feeling like I'm not worth their time, particularly the second person.


----------



## kindredspirit2 (Apr 2, 2015)

They aren't really your friends. Trust me, friends don't ignore. They maybe just spend time with you...and people use the word friend casually.


----------



## BobtheKat (Feb 7, 2015)

A similar situation happened to me about two months ago with a close friend. We would make plans to hang out about a month or weeks in advance and she would cancel it at the very last moment. She would always make the same excuse about not having money but I know that's not true because she eventually does go through with our plans, just not with me. I haven't contacted or talked to her in the past two months because of this.


----------

